# Bug: iOS App Climate



## NYGFan1 (May 12, 2018)

Not sure if this is an issue with my in car temperature sensor or the app? I live in Chicago, Its 45 degrees outside and the app shows the temperature is 90 degrees in the car. I have white interior so for sure it is not. I attached a pic. Anyone else have this issue.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Just to be on the safe side ... when you get in the car it’s definitely not hot?

Could be an issue with the sensor in the car. Do you use auto climate control? If so, does it abnormally run a high fan speed?


----------



## NYGFan1 (May 12, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Just to be on the safe side ... when you get in the car it's definitely not hot?
> 
> Could be an issue with the sensor in the car. Do you use auto climate control? If so, does it abnormally run a high fan speed?


Definitely not hot in car. Automatic climate control seems to work when in car?!?!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

NYGFan1 said:


> Definitely not hot in car. Automatic climate control seems to work when in car?!?!


Consider me stumped


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

Is the car sitting in the sun?


----------



## Yankee_Bill_15 (Oct 1, 2016)

Upgraded to iOS 3.6.1 last night. Noticed climate bug soon after the app upgrade. Outside temp at 7:30 pm ET was 40F; car temp shown in app to be 81F with large vampire drain (10 miles range lost in 30 min.). Temp in car did not seem to be that warm. Re-booted phone and app several times, and performed 2-button soft car reset. First time use after re-boot, inside temp appeared to be accurate in app...but subsequent check-ins via app suggested higher temp. First time that I have seen this bug since getting our LR RWD Model 3 in Aug. 2018 and receiving several firmware (currently on 2018.39.7) and iOS app updates since delivery.


----------

